# Knicks vs Heat Game Thread: 10/29/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks vs Heat*
*Game Time: 7:30*
*Date: 10/29/08*
*TV: MSG*​ 
*Knicks:*


> If nothing else, the Knicks will at least play hard.
> 
> Coach Mike D'Antoni made it clear on the eve of training camp that any player that fails to keep up will get left behind. The newly hired coach quickly settled on a rotation. And he used that group of eight and nine exclusively in preseason games hoping to build immediate chemistry.
> Winning back the fans is a high priority for the Knicks.
> ...


*Heat:*


> No one is sure whether the Heat can go from last year's NBA-worst 15-67 record to being a playoff team.
> Right now, it appears doubtful. And James Jones being declared out for three months with a torn tendon in his right (shooting) wrist is a huge blow.
> 
> Dwyane Wade has been outstanding in preseason, continuing his spectacular play from the Beijing Olympics. But it appears Wade would have to have an MVP-type season for the Heat to reach the playoffs.
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

60-45 Knicks at the half so far, they are playing pretty well so far. Curry and Steph haven't got off the bench as of yet, very expensive bench. lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

These guys can't play a lick of defense, and it shows by the way the Heat has come back.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Brutal...just brutal on the defensive end by the Knicks. 120-115 final.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well at least we won right Kitty? I didn't catch any of this but it seems offensively we look good but like you mentioned no defense. Defense goes a long way in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks WON Home Opener in 2008-9 season 120-115 vs Miami Heat.

the Miami Heat are playing Sloppy (Halfcourt) B-Ball, with no real rebounders or shotblockers on the Heat. 
Zach is tearing up Rookie Beasly. Wade is careless with Duhon all over him, no one is defending Crawful so he is hitting everything he throws up, Lee is attacking the glass, and the score is 82-61 in the Knicks favor. 
The Knicks will beat any team that does not have defensive system or some decent defenders. 
The Knicks won the game 120-115. 
How many games this season will Miami score 110 points? 

The MSG crowd was yelling "We want Steph!". 
Dantoni personally gave Steph a DNP. 

*What will Marbury say after the game
or tommorow after practice to the media???*


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> The Knicks WON Home Opener in 2008-9 season 120-115 vs Miami Heat.
> 
> _*the Miami Heat are playing Sloppy (Halfcourt) B-Ball, with no real rebounders or shotblockers on the Heat. *_
> Zach is tearing up Rookie Beasly. Wade is careless with Duhon all over him, no one is defending Crawful so he is hitting everything he throws up, Lee is attacking the glass, and the score is 82-61 in the Knicks favor.
> ...


Since when did the Heat have no real rebounders or shot blockers? Hell, they grabbed 47 rebounds today which would make them one of the league leaders in that category if we're using numbers from last season. Shawn Marion is one of the best rebounders (the 11.2 with the Heat ring a bell) in the league, along with Udonis Haslem (9rpg). Dwayne Wade is one of the better rebounders from his position (5rpg-6rpg) and they just added three additional players that can make a big impact on that end with Michael Beasley, James Jones and Jamal Magloire. I'd go as far as to say that the Heat are prepped to have one of the better rebounding teams in the league. They are no slackers when it comes to shot blocking. People seem to forget that Shawn Marion is also one of the best shot blockers in the game at 2bpg, along with Dwayne Wade at a full bpg and two solid shot blockers in Jamal Magloire and Mark Blount. I'm pretty sure that Michael Beasley won't be a slouch either when it comes to rejecting shots so the Heat will be respectable doing so.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Was that really a Gallinari sighting?!?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Since when did the Heat have no real rebounders or shot blockers? Hell, they grabbed 47 rebounds today which would make them one of the league leaders in that category if we're using numbers from last season. *Shawn Marion *is one of the best rebounders (the 11.2 with the Heat ring a bell) in the league, along with *Udonis Haslem *(9rpg). Dwayne Wade is one of the better rebounders from his position (5rpg-6rpg) and they just added three additional players that can make a big impact on that end with *Michael Beasley*, *James Jones *and *Jamal Magloire*. I'd go as far as to say that the Heat are prepped to have one of the better rebounding teams in the league. They are no slackers when it comes to shot blocking. People seem to forget that Shawn Marion is also one of the best shot blockers in the game at 2bpg, along with Dwayne Wade at a full bpg and two solid shot blockers in Jamal Magloire and Mark Blount. I'm pretty sure that *Michael Beasley *won't be a slouch either when it comes to rejecting shots so the Heat will be respectable doing so.


 *47 rbs and 115 pts*....this is the reason why we are a Lottery team too. 
How many teams in the league will Miami have those stats against? 
All the Heat rebounders & Shotblockers you mention are PF. And that is the Knicks Big Problem this season with Zach & Lee (they still bumb heads on offense/defense out of habit of playing PF.). And still...... 
Zach & Lee have one season under their belt to have the advantage over all the two tandem Bigmen the Miami Heat put out on the court. 
Miami have to many new players plus a new coach. 

*Lets just be HAPPY with the Knicks Home Opener WIN...*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> Was that really a Gallinari sighting?!?


It was not a good sighting (D-League material)....PE2 showed his talents are more ready for NBA B-Ball than Gallo.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

D'Antoni already showing favoritism how you put Gallinari in the game and don't give Steph minutes? Come on man, nepotism at it's best.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> The MSG crowd was yelling "We want Steph!".
> Dantoni personally gave Steph a DNP.
> 
> *What will Marbury say after the game*
> *or tommorow after practice to the media???*





> "He should do whatever he feels he should do. I can't control what he does. He's the coach," said Marbury, who said he understood D'Antoni's decision. "If this is what it is, I mean there's always next year."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=281029018


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Please....*

We won, but let's see how much we can complain about. Fact is that we actually played decent defense except for the last 5-6 minutes when the team lost intensity on both ends while gloating over a big lead. For 42 minutes, the heat was dominated. The same heat with 2 all stars and a potential rookie of the year.

Gallinari got 3 minutes and it was just to get him in and get his feet wet. He missed 2 shots but played well including some smart, aware defense. Marbury is obviously not in their long term plans and I have no problem with it. I don't see it as disrespect. Why should the coach play a player he doesn't want to play? Just so his feelings aren't hurt? That isn't the way of the world, people. And for the record......nepotism is the practice of hiring family...not friends' family. Its ridiculous to think D'Antoni had Walsh draft Gallinari as a favor to his Danilo's father who he played with 20 years ago. In fact, D'Antoni didn't want him at first AND Thomas recommended him. Can we please stop with the ignorant claims?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Yep, Isiah Thomas had_ sooooo_ much power as to the direction and players, that will be added to this team this season.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Please....*



alphaorange said:


> We won, but let's see how much we can complain about. Fact is that we actually played decent defense except for the last 5-6 minutes when the team lost intensity on both ends while gloating over a big lead. For 42 minutes, the heat was dominated. The same heat with 2 all stars and a potential rookie of the year.
> 
> Gallinari got 3 minutes and it was just to get him in and get his feet wet. He missed 2 shots but played well including some smart, aware defense. Marbury is obviously not in their long term plans and I have no problem with it. I don't see it as disrespect. Why should the coach play a player he doesn't want to play? Just so his feelings aren't hurt? That isn't the way of the world, people. *And for the record......nepotism is the practice of hiring family...not friends' family. Its ridiculous to think D'Antoni had Walsh draft Gallinari as a favor to his Danilo's father who he played with 20 years ago. In fact, D'Antoni didn't want him at first AND Thomas recommended him. Can we please stop with the ignorant claims?*


The conclusive of your thread has NO "FACTS", and please do not try to add clarity to it. I can Bash Isiah on everything but his draft picks.
Uncle Dantoni came with some special privileges (Perks) to sign with the Knicks rather than the Chicago Bulls. Gallinari could have been gotten with the Bulls 2nd round pick, but he would not have made the team or got any playingtime over Deng and Nocioni. 
*The best pick for the Knicks was Brook Lopez, who recorded a 8-8 in his first NBA game. *


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Anyone feel like talking about the Knicks last 5 minutes last night vs Miami Heat.....those last 5 minutes were a kicker. 
Its strange to see the Knicks win every quarter, plus score 120 points. 
Dantoni refusing to slow down the game to trade basket for basket when you have a 15 point lead in the 4th quarter became a mystery. 
I was shocked when I seen Dantoni signaling to keep pushing the ball in the last 4 minutes with the Knicks up by 9 points. 

*We know now that Miami defense is worst than ours.* 

I must admit.....I'm not use to Crawful scoring 29 points without taking 50 shots, or Q.Richardson shots going in the basket to score 16 points in one game (its been so long one might think that's his Knick high). 

Letting Miami back into the game in the last 6 minutes is what caused so much controversy for coach Dantoni's style in Phoenix. 
I know our 23 win Knicks need alot of work but so does Dantoni's 4th quarter defensive strategy. The Eastern Conference teams does go all out in the 4th quarter. 

*Wilson Chandler is just amazing*, if he get injured this season I will blame it all on Dantoni coaching him at the PF position where we all know he does not belong at. Chandler would be awesome this season at the SF position challenging oposition SF like Iggy, Prince, Jefferson, and Lebron.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Wilson Chandler is just amazing


Yeah he is my favorite player. I had a custom Wilson Chandler jersey made and wore it to the game and everyone loved it. It got me hand shakes from strangers lol.

As for the game it was a very enjoyable experience. The knicks played very well and even showed signs of defense in the second quarter. They just got too laid back in the fourth but woke up in time to save themselves. Im not going to put too much stock into the near collapse, most teams make a run when there down in the NBA its how it goes.

Oh and being at the game, that "we want steph" chants where mostly said in tounge and cheek. If you were able to look around at the people chanting that you would see a huge smile on there faces.It seemed like it was started cause we were up by 21 and people were looking to chant anything lol. I dont think the crowd wanted to see steph as much as everyone might think. He was 90% booed in the opening also.(as was curry)

Lets go knicks!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I hate the fact that they blew the lead in the 4th quarter. Nate is the man. He's my fav Knicks right now. 

Way to start the season!

Putting Curry and Marbury on the bench is the winning formula by the way.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*So simple a caveman, etc........*

They play 42 great minutes and all you can say is the last 5 minutes were awful? You gotta be kidding me. They didn't slow it down because its not what they do and they certainly don't do it well. They slow it down...they lose that game. There are some people that don't really understand much, but love to complain about anything. We happen to have a couple here. Throw enough against the wall and something will stick. I would love to hear Kitty and Kiyamans predictions on players and results (for the season). I will say that I expect them to win 35-40 games and the players that he plays will have good years. They will be top 10 in scoring and bottom 10 in defense. Middle of the pack in rebounding. Galinari will be fairly quiet but will show flashes.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Halfway through the 4th and it's 105-75. Painful, painful game.


----------

